# PoleCam PowPow Riding Edit



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

oooh you're a dirty little pole dancer aren't you? look at you just loving all that white stuff getting sprayed in your face :blink:


:yahoo: :thumbsup:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

"The user has not made this content available on mobile" . Bummer :-/

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> oooh you're a dirty little pole dancer aren't you? look at you just loving all that white stuff getting sprayed in your face :blink:
> 
> 
> :yahoo: :thumbsup:


ccasion14:



NWBoarder said:


> "The user has not made this content available on mobile" . Bummer :-/
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App



its not the user, its the assholes at Youtube/Google - its because the music i used.. that's why i have a Vimeo account too, not everything goes up on the vimeo though..


----------

